# Super cool boat upgrade- transom LED lights!



## mdrobe2

I am going to save myself some typing and just post a link to a thread I posted on another forum. It's a thread about the transom LED's I had installed on my boat.

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnecti...-boat-underwater-transom-led-lights-pics.html


----------



## Ultralite

looking good mike! i'm sure you'll be happy with that investment....


----------



## mdrobe2

Can't wait to pull the first fish out of those lights with you Ultralite!


----------



## jjam

Very cool! Looking to install these on the Lost Bound Train this year if nothing else to sho off while camping at Mcrae.:thumbup:
Don't do much night fishing, but that may change this summer with all the friggin NEW regs...:yes: jk :no:

Jimmy


----------



## mdrobe2

Jimmy you should be able to get an awesome set up from Chris at Coastal Night Lights and you can install them yourself or let Kenny at Emerald Coast Marine do it. You will look super cool at the fort either way. Thanks for reading and replying. Let's exchange some ideas via PM regarding attracting fish to our lights!


----------



## Huff

Here are some Blue lights from
Coastal Night Lights I installed for a customer a while back.


----------



## MrFish

Do you have the contact info for Coastal Nights? I'd like to get a price to get some of these.


----------



## Huff

MrFish said:


> Do you have the contact info for Coastal Nights? I'd like to get a price to get some of these.


coastalnightlights.com

I think thier small LED are $99, the larger LED are $169. They also have LED spreader lights about the same price


----------



## MrFish

Thanks Huff. I'm debating installing myself, but can you send me a pm with a rough estimate for installing on a 2002 20' Polar?


----------



## mdrobe2

Thanks to everyone for reading and replying. If y'all do some business with Chris at Coastal Night Lights let him know I sent you- I am hoping for a deal when I go to upgrade my lights. The cost for my set up would be around $500 installed if I did my math right. I got the lights for Christmas from my Dad and Kenny gave me a pretty good deal on the install since I bought the boat from him, but the cost should be low regardless compared to buying lights from other manufacturers if you go with Chris at Coastal Night Lights. There is a link to his web site if you click on the link in my original post.


----------



## beeritself

Can these lights be rigged to be installed on a piling for a dock ? It would be nice to light up the canal at the fishing camp.


----------



## Huff

beeritself said:


> Can these lights be rigged to be installed on a piling for a dock ? It would be nice to light up the canal at the fishing camp.


They are 12v.... but yes they can be used on a dock with a power adapter!


----------



## beeritself

How about underwater on a piling?


----------



## Huff

beeritself said:


> How about underwater on a piling?


The lights will work fine underwater screwed to a piling.

The only thing is the lights are DC power, so you will need a way to convert AC power to DC power. Unless you want to take a batt. out to the end of the dock.


----------



## cape horn 24

Huff, Inoticed the barber marina location, is there where the install is done? or can you come there a boat is located? I'm interested also in a quote a 04' cape, I keep on a trailer in OB. shoot me a pm if possible.

Thanks
BA


----------



## Huff

PM's sent


----------



## Sequoiha

mdrobe2 said:


> I am going to save myself some typing and just post a link to a thread I posted on another forum. It's a thread about the transom LED's I had installed on my boat.
> 
> http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnecti...-boat-underwater-transom-led-lights-pics.html


Thanks for the plug Mike, these lights are pretty cool, they are a great addition to any boat, anybody needs these installed on your boat just give me a call,, you can bring the lights with you like Mike did or i can get them for you...:thumbup:


----------



## X-Shark

beeritself said:


> How about underwater on a piling?


If that is what you want then go with this. There are a few in davenport Bayou and a buddy in Slidell,La has 2 of them. They are Super Ausome!

http://www.greendocklights.com/

Click on the shot Vid.


----------



## bamachem

I've known Chris for a few years now. I actually designed and maintain his website for him. He's a top-notch guy who stands behind his product. I had (3) Underwater Lights and the LED Spreaders on my CH17 before I sold it. I loved those UW lights when fishing in Perdido and Mobile Bay at night for Reds on the reefs and bars. They also attracted sharks in Mobile - probably from the baitfish and general curiosity. The amp draw is TINY, so no relays, etc are required and they don't drain down your batteries.

Excellent products and even better customer service!

http://www.coastalnightlights.com


----------



## Coco Solo

Do y'all think they would work well as flounder lights?


----------



## X-Shark

I don't think so. How would you mount them to the hull and be able to see the bottom?

But I'd be curious to see someone test them. maybe a whole row of them on a piece that is lowered all the way across the front of the boat? Like the Night Stalker
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/823653/night_stalker_gigging_flounder_in_rockport_texas/


----------



## Aquahollic

Does anyone do the installs in the FWB area?


----------



## Sushi maker

*Diy*

I did mine in about 2 hours. 1 3/8S drill bit, 1 1/16 bit counter sink also. add a tube of 5200 some wire,wire connectors, fuse and switch. you will so love em! we have blue. I can sit at Brooks bridge for 20 min. and have a full school of bait lovin my stern! Be sure to countersink all your holes so you dont chip your gel coat!


----------



## Aquahollic

I have them now. Now I just need to figure out a way to install them.


----------

